# Super-fatting soap vs. skin type



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

When I made my soap (plain lard soap), I used 5% super fat in my soap recipe (using SoapCalc.net). I love the soap as it does not dry out my skin at all, it leaves my skin feeling very pleasant right out of the shower. I have very dry skin. My husband, on the other hand, says that the soap leaves him feeling like he has a sealed layer on his skin and it makes him feel very hot (to the point that he has hard time sleeping because of it). 

Could it be that I should make a batch for him without super-fatting?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

5% is about the lowest I go with superfatting. If you go lower, it will probably be to drying. Maybe try a batch for him with 1/4 olive, or another liquid oil.

Be sure and run it through the lye calculator again. Any substitutions, or changes in amounts always n eed to be recalculated.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mines a 2% according to the Bramble berry calculator. It's not drying for me.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

My DH will happily use a 0% super fatted 100% coconut oil soap! He likes his skin to feel "stripped clean!"
I just make sure the soap is well aged before use. Yes, it technically might not be safe, but it's never given him lye burns or anything. 
I would never sell or give away such a soap.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Add 20%-25% coconut oil to the soap to up the cleansing and add bubbles. But keep the superfat around 5% and your husband may like it a little better.


----------

